# Judo/Wrestling



## SammyB57 (Jul 4, 2005)

What are better Judo throws for those employing a lower, wrestling type stance opposed to the traditional upright Judo stance?


----------



## arnisador (Jul 4, 2005)

This is always frustrating. But, some throws still work. I like Tai Otoshi from this position--get them pushed back a bit, then when they step forward, do the technique.


----------



## Ubermint (Jul 5, 2005)

Sumi Gaeshi and variants of Tomoe Nage. Or, in my native tongue, guard sweeps.


----------



## bbaamm (Jul 5, 2005)

1.  Drop Seionage
2.  Yoko Tomoe nage
3.  Sumi Gaeshi/Hikkomi Gaeshi
4.  Ken Ken Uchi Mata
5.  Tai Otoshi

In that order - In my opinion.................


----------



## Kenpojujitsu3 (Aug 11, 2005)

bbaamm said:
			
		

> 1. Drop Seionage
> 2. Yoko Tomoe nage
> 3. Sumi Gaeshi/Hikkomi Gaeshi
> 4. Ken Ken Uchi Mata
> ...


Excellent.  I'd have rank the Tai Otoshi a little higher myself but excellent none the less


----------



## NotQuiteDead (Aug 13, 2005)

Uki waza.


----------



## bbaamm (Aug 14, 2005)

I choose that order because that is the order I teach guys from other arts like submission grappling or bjj to start them off.............Taio is one of my tokui waza but I find it hard for some to wrap themselves around right off the bat. I have been able to send people back to thier home school and catch clubmates with drop and sumi after one class thus building confidence standing. I like to give yoko because its safe when the grappler sprawls hard. YIJ, BBAAMM


----------



## Kenpojujitsu3 (Aug 14, 2005)

bbaamm said:
			
		

> I choose that order because that is the order I teach guys from other arts like submission grappling or bjj to start them off.............Taio is one of my tokui waza but I find it hard for some to wrap themselves around right off the bat. I have been able to send people back to thier home school and catch clubmates with drop and sumi after one class thus building confidence standing. I like to give yoko because its safe when the grappler sprawls hard. YIJ, BBAAMM


Given the above qualifiers I understand your order more.  Totally Agreed.

YIJ,
James


----------



## searcher (Aug 15, 2005)

I have always liked kata guruma or uchi makikomi.   They have always worked in the past.  IMHO.


----------



## Kenpojujitsu3 (Aug 15, 2005)

searcher said:
			
		

> I have always liked kata guruma or uchi makikomi. They have always worked in the past. IMHO.


Man!!!! Kata Guruma!!! I drill that one everyday and didn't even think about that on the forum because I was thinking of it in the sense of the firemans carry variation...DUH!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Henderson (Dec 4, 2005)

I will try to put this question to the test next time on the mat.  I don't see why 80% of the "typical" Judo throws could not be done from this position.  It affords hara being lower than the opponents' and enhances balance.  Hmmm......


----------



## Henderson (Dec 4, 2005)

I *do* love a good Sumi Gaeshi !!! :EG:


----------



## jujutsu_indonesia (Dec 4, 2005)

Yoko Otoshi will do nicely. If it fails, you can go directly to the Dojime/Guard position and stay safe.


----------

